# Modem Cum Router for Airtel Broadband



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2011)

hi,
I have taken airtel Broadband and  they have given a normal modem free with  the connection. I want to share the internet connection within 2 laptops which I am doing using ADHOC network right now. 

I want to but router and need help in choosing that. 

1. Do you advice to buy just a router and connect the modem with that. The advantage with that will be I can save some money but again I need to hunt for an extra electric point . 

If yes then can u please suggest a model number and price

2. IF a Modem+router is suggested then please tell me the model number and price. 

I am low on budget but dont want to waste money by buying something which will not last long and reliable. 

please advice.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 13, 2011)

Just ask Airtel person to replace the existing modem with wireless router+modem they provide. Its quite good and does its job. They might not charge you more than Rs.500/- to replace your existing modem with wireless router.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2011)

Well the airtel person said they will charge 2k for the wireless modem whereas the wired one is free with the connection.. Its no point paying 2k to them rather I buy a better one from the open market

BUMP...


----------

